# installed headers, intake,plugs wires finnaly! 05-6.0



## motogpk7 (May 11, 2011)

well i finnaly got around to installing all my parts and doing some custom work myself and the end result was awsome! sounds good looks good and runs like a champ deff fell the diff over stock ! i did JBA shorty headers varram OTRCAI kit JBA extended wires new plugs, rear kooks muffler delete,and did some custom trimmings and paint! what you guys think of the end product? hers some pics of the done deal and the stock photo.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The valve cover covers look awesome.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

It looks good... very nice!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks good.

Make sure your intake is sealing to hood or else your defeating the purpose. I had to put three layers of pipe insulation on to get it tall enough. Insulating the bottom of the tray helps a lot too.


----------



## mjm044 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sweet job
Looks great, very nice work. How bad was it putting on the headers? 
I cleaned up my bay last year the first thing I did was paint the power steering reservoir to match the valve covers. Made a big improvement over the yellow plastic.


----------



## bartelt05gto (Apr 24, 2011)

looks amazing. Best gto engine bay iv seen i thing. What did you do to the covers exactly. What paint?


----------



## motogpk7 (May 11, 2011)

mjm044 said:


> Sweet job
> Looks great, very nice work. How bad was it putting on the headers?
> I cleaned up my bay last year the first thing I did was paint the power steering reservoir to match the valve covers. Made a big improvement over the yellow plastic.


putting the headers on was a snap took the old junk off removed the spark plugs and slapped the new ones on directly in place. for some reason the left side was easer to mount to the downpipe than the right ...idk why ..ya im gonna paint the res today when i get off work...


----------



## motogpk7 (May 11, 2011)

bartelt05gto said:


> looks amazing. Best gto engine bay iv seen i thing. What did you do to the covers exactly. What paint?


i actualy used standard black semi gloss engine high heat 1500deg paint and i gave it some good coats and then when it was dry took laqure thinner on the GTO letters to remove the black and bring out the under stock silver paint..


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

nice should coat the headers blck too


----------

